# Mr. White took a spill during slopestyle qualifaction today



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Slopestyle Finals U.S. Olympic Qualification #3 - YouTube

:dizzy:

Also, I'm fairly certain Shaun White rides regular, not goofy. Great announcing.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

As much as I don't like Mr. White that looked like it hurt.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Ouch..........that looked painful and I agree, those announcers were terrible.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Dear god that looks like hell! After my edge catch last year doctors told me it was like getting in a head on car crash at 40 mph and mine could not have been half as brutal. How he has no internal or head injuries I don't know. I do know we can't risk any more injuries to our ski and snowboard team before Sochi!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

hard crash, never wish it on anyone.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

ouch, get well soon shaun... even though i don't like him and i like mcmorris more... i want the US to get the gold so ill be rooting for him at sochi.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Started another SW thread? 
In on first page! 

Dude needs to stick to the pipe! I'm amazed he rode away (seemingly) fine from that.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ouch... Bell ringer.

Is it me or does that landing look pretty flat and short compared to others On this size jump line? I have ridden on and looked at quite a few of these over the last couple years.... Maybe just a shitty video and perspective


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Ouch... Bell ringer.
> 
> Is it me or does that landing look pretty flat and short compared to others On this size jump line? I have ridden on and looked at quite a few of these over the last couple years.... Maybe just a shitty video and perspective


I'm no expert but that whole layout seemed sketchy and crammed as fuck.


----------

